# Is the earth flat & immovable?



## KeeperTX

Could it be that we have been lied to all of our lives? Clearly the Bible implies that the earth is flat, on pillars, and doesn't move. Yet science has been telling us different. I know when presented with this information, people's first reaction is to laugh & point fingers and label the person asking the question as a "conspiracy theorist". 

But think about it for a minute. If science is right then it is easier to push evolution. It's also easier to convince people that there is no God. My faith is in God and the Bible.


----------



## KeeperTX

The truth shall set you free.


----------



## KeeperTX

Here are bible verses that confirm the flat earth.


----------



## tngbmt

lol, i didnt watched but the 1st 5 reasons ... is this a joke?
pillars, corners & stability

i thought that we were going discuss finite & infinite relativity from perspective reasoning. that little flat piece of horizon you can see around you compared to the lot of land you live on and the 2 square feet you occupy at any instant verses the universe, verses God's view of you & I. how infinitely small is that knowledge between our ears that we might speculate then explain God's creation.

flat is only relative to you & I


----------



## KeeperTX

tngbmt said:


> lol, i didnt watched but the 1st 5 reasons ... is this a joke?
> pillars, corners & stability
> 
> i thought that we were going discuss finite & infinite relativity from perspective reasoning. that little flat piece of horizon you can see around you compared to the lot of land you live on and the 2 square feet you occupy at any instant verses the universe, verses God's view of you & I. how infinitely small is that knowledge between our ears that we might speculate then explain God's creation.
> 
> flat is only relative to you & I


Thank you for your profound & infinite wisdom. I guess that settles it....not.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I am not trying to be ugly, maybe you should turn to your Church leaders to help clarify this instead of the Internet preachers on YouTube.


----------



## KeeperTX

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I am not trying to be ugly, maybe you should turn to your Church leaders to help clarify this instead of the Internet preachers on YouTube.


Really?


----------



## atcfisherman

I'm not getting into this. Being a chemist/scientist and a Christian, I see where science and the bible fit perfectly and how God designed it this way. But I just have to bite my lip on this one. 

BTW, I was speaking with my manager who was in china a few months ago and it was night time there and day time here.


----------



## KeeperTX

Here is a good sermon on the flat earth. That is if you have ears to hear.


----------



## Sgrem

This stubborn ignorance again??

New pictures of actual earth trump ancient theoretical sermon based on ancient uninformed assumption story telling.


----------



## KeeperTX

sgrem said:


> This stubborn ignorance again??
> 
> New pictures of actual earth trump ancient theoretical sermon based on ancient uninformed assumption story telling.


Sorry but the Bible is in no way only a book of stories or ancient assumptions. The Bible is what I choose to believe. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Sgrem

My spiritual relationship with The Lord is unchallenged.

But if you get in a big plane and look down you can see the round surface of the earth. In biblical times they painted pictures. In modern times they can take actual pictures. To dispute millions of accounts of our round earth from the last 100 years of technology based on historical accounts of the uniformed is very pretentious.

Very pretentious describes most religious nuts anyway that go down this road.

Nobody goes to the bathroom in the bible. That ain't true either....


----------



## Sgrem

Let's make a simple bet. I will bet anything you want. Anything....you name it. Then let's go prove one way or another together with our own eyeballs. Winner take all.

What's your wager?


----------



## KeeperTX

sgrem said:


> My spiritual relationship with The Lord is unchallenged.
> 
> But if you get in a big plane and look down you can see the round surface of the earth. In biblical times they painted pictures. In modern times they can take actual pictures. To dispute millions of accounts of our round earth from the last 100 years of technology based on historical accounts of the uniformed is very pretentious.
> 
> Very pretentious describes most religious nuts anyway that go down this road.
> 
> Nobody goes to the bathroom in the bible. That ain't true either....


I'm sorry you feel so much animosity towards those who ask questions about the flat earth. And no, you can't see the round surface of the earth from a plane. In fact it looks perfectly flat.


----------



## Sgrem

Animosity towards stubborn ignorance from well established proven fact.


----------



## KeeperTX

Thanks for clarifying what you believe to be true.


----------



## CTone

What a person believes is irrelevant. Facts and facts only guide the world. The worthless ramblings of an ancient, useless writings that have been perverted by translation has no bearing on the modern world. Grow up and be adults, the Bible can not be used for anything other than poor literature. There was s no god, goddesses or savior.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> What a person believes is irrelevant. Facts and facts only guide the world. The worthless ramblings of an ancient, useless writings that have been perverted by translation has no bearing on the modern world. Grow up and be adults, the Bible can not be used for anything other than poor literature. There was s no god, goddesses or savior.


Wow. Lol. Is that what you believe? I can't agree with that but I respect your stance.


----------



## CTone

It really has nothing to do with belief. I see no evidence for a supremely being, nor do I see any evidence for need for a supreme being.
I know the earth is not flat for many reasons, factual, testable, mathematical, etc...


----------



## Sgrem

Oooooooooooo....i got it!!! My bad....you got me....very good April fools setup.


----------



## KeeperTX

There are sixty seven scriptures that reference the sun moving but there are zero that say the earth is moving. Could is be that the earth is the center of the universe and not the sun?


----------



## Sgrem

Zero scriptures that say people go to the bathroom. Could it be they just didnt?

With the technology and information available over 2000 years ago it would stand to reason that they wouldn't know. Luckily we are able to use our reasoning that we learned from great resources like The Bible to be smarter and use what God gave us to discover what we couldn't know before. God gave us the ability to improve ourselves and be smarter from the ignorance we couldn't have known.....well some of us anyway...

Tell me about your car and how that is described in scriptures? Your car can't exist if it not in scriptures right? Wait a minute.....did you write this post on scrolls? Or a computer/smartphone? Tell me which exists in scriptures cuz that is the only way it can exist right?


----------



## KeeperTX

Just for you sgrem.

Deut. 23:12 You shall have a designated area outside the camp to which you shall go.
Deut. 23:13 As part of your equipment have something to dig with, and when you relieve yourself, dig a hole and cover up your excrement.


----------



## Sgrem

Hahahaa.....thats awesome.


----------



## CTone

KeeperTX said:


> There are sixty seven scriptures that reference the sun moving but there are zero that say the earth is moving. Could is be that the earth is the center of the universe and not the sun?


No, it could not be. Science does not support the your book. The sun is not the center of the universe, but the center of our solar system. The earth as well as other planets rotate around the sun. This is proven and indisputable.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> No, it could not be. Science does not support the your book. The sun is not the center of the universe, but the center of our solar system. The earth as well as other planets rotate around the sun. This is proven and indisputable.


sciÂ·ence- the intellectual and practical activity encompassing the systematic study of the structure and behavior of the physical and natural world through observation and experiment.

Why are there many scientific experiments being conducted to prove the earth is a globe, but they just don't add up to what we've been told?

Also, why is a NASA engineer saying that we've never been able to pass the Van Allen Radiation Belt?


----------



## OnedayScratch

I see the guy in the video as Swiss cheese. Lots of holes.

As a Christian I haven't met anyone that has fallen off, seen the edge, or didn't see the sunrise and sunset.


But hey, maybe we're sitting on a spike that spins 360 degrees and tilts back and forth so as to create those sun rises and sunsets.

Also, if we're not 24,000 miles in circumference and flat, I guess my dad who flew on a b36 didn't set records for most times AROUND this joint and highest altitude.


----------



## CTone

There isn't any more experimentation to prove the earth is a sphere. Once scientific proof is established than experiments stop. The problem I have with your book is that people keep searching for answers where there is none.


----------



## OnedayScratch

CTone said:


> There isn't any more experimentation to prove the earth is a sphere. Once scientific proof is established than experiments stop. The problem I have with your book is that people keep searching for answers where there is none.


It's called Faith. Yes, there are wonderers and followers of a magical, mystery but throughout history there have been what I feel to believe as signs to what the scriptures stated as being true. 
I know there are those that think that even history may be a lie or forged thoughts. But all I can say to that is that my faith is much stronger than anything like that and that evil is the producer of those ideas of falsehood.

So, there is the agreement to disagree.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> There isn't any more experimentation to prove the earth is a sphere. Once scientific proof is established than experiments stop. The problem I have with your book is that people keep searching for answers where there is none.


Then you are having to put your faith in these scientists who conducted these experiments. You are saying that we should just take their word for it and not question it. If you do question it then you're labeled as a tin-foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist. Well my bible tells me that men's hearts are evil. Only Jesus Christ can make us righteous by his blood.

As far as I can tell, both the globe and the flat earth are just theories and both have unanswered questions. And there is nothing wrong with asking questions or conducting experiments to verify if something is true. As Christians we are to love truth and seek after it.

As far as answers. God does exist and he does answer. The question is do you have ears to hear what the Spirit says?


----------



## dk2429

I remember learning in world history that thousands of years ago, the first people to actually sail the ocean always followed the edge of land. Not for navigation purposes, but they thought that where they saw the horizon, the earth dropped off. Well.. Obviously Columbus sailed over the "drop off" and made it here. And that's also why that ships and planes today circumnavigate the globe and land/dock where they started from. My relationship with God and the Bible are as strong as possible, but it can make pretty obvious that the earth is round. That's also why you can use stars to naviagte at sea.. Example, distance between the north star and the horizon is you degree of latitude. If the earth was flat, the star would be at the same place no matter where you are. Not criticizing you for your beliefs at all, just the way I look at it


----------



## CTone

How could any sane person say that a globe earth is a theory?
I refuse to discuss this with anyone who is as willfully ignorant as yourself.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> How could any sane person say that a globe earth is a theory?
> I refuse to discuss this with anyone who is as willfully ignorant as yourself.


That's good for you if you are 100% sure, then obviously your mind is made up. For me there are just too many unanswered questions and experiments that point to a flat earth. I'm not 100% convinced that it's flat, but the questions have caused me to take a better look and do my own research.

I do the same thing with Christianity. I question everything - even what my pastor preaches over the pulpit. Sometimes I'm right & sometimes I'm wrong.


----------



## CTone

Why can't his beliefs be criticized? If he believes that the earth is flat or questions the facts just because his ancient book tells his something different, then yes I criticize his intelligence. The facts are funny things, they don't care what you believe.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> Why can't his beliefs be criticized? If he believes that the earth is flat or questions the facts just because his ancient book tells his something different, then yes I criticize his intelligence. The facts are funny things, they don't care what you believe.


Not sure who you're addressing here but I have no problem with people questioning my beliefs. Or in your case, criticizing them. In fact, that's the best way to understand each other. It does get a little childish when we start name calling or belittling, but I guess that's expected on the internet. Like I said before, I can respect where you're coming from even though I don't agree with you. God bless you.


----------



## gigem87

Religion is the oldest business in the world. Take people's greatest fear (death), tell them that you have the key to immortality and tell them that their own natural curiosity is a bad thing that will keep them from the prize. It's a solid business plan.

About as solid as prostitution, the world's second oldest business model. Give the people what they want most.

To the OP, if you aren't afraid to question your faith, go buy a compass and some plane tickets and circumnavigate yourself. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX

gigem87 said:


> Religion is the oldest business in the world. Take people's greatest fear (death), tell them that you have the key to immortality and tell them that their own natural curiosity is a bad thing that will keep them from the prize. It's a solid business plan.
> 
> About as solid as prostitution, the world's second oldest business model. Give the people what they want most.
> 
> To the OP, if you aren't afraid to question your faith, go buy a compass and some plane tickets and circumnavigate yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Amazing how much we think alike. I agree with you about how religion is a very good business. The majority of ministers would not be preaching if the money would cease. Yet in all of that mess there are those few gems who only do it because they truly love the Lord. They are not in it for wealth or material possessions.

I have thought about just going along with the world and leaving Christianity but I can't because God has shown me too much. I've seen prayers answered and miracle healings. And I know God exists and that he is good.


----------



## BATWING

I have heard this all before and I am no biblical scholar but its pretty clear to me that the "4 pillars" are referring to what is called Cardinal Direction or Cardinal Points. In Hebrew pillars did not translate out to the the points of a compass and the Earth very well for the unfaithful.

As in NORTH SOUTH EAST & WEST not pillars on a flat surface.

The four *cardinal directions* or *cardinal points* are the directions of north, east, south, and west, commonly denoted by their initials: N, E, S, W. East and west are at right angles to north and south, with east being in the clockwise direction of rotation from north and west being directly opposite east. Intermediate points between the four cardinal directions form the points of the compass.










See thats not so hard, now go say 19 Hail Marys and 23 Our Fathers and say your sorry.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

I hope that big magnet on the bottom side keeps working!


----------



## Duckchasr

dk2429 said:


> I remember learning in world history that thousands of years ago, the first people to actually sail the ocean always followed the edge of land. Not for navigation purposes, but they thought that where they saw the horizon, the earth dropped off. Well.. Obviously Columbus sailed over the "drop off" and made it here. And that's also why that ships and planes today circumnavigate the globe and land/dock where they started from. My relationship with God and the Bible are as strong as possible, but it can make pretty obvious that the earth is round. That's also why you can use stars to naviagte at sea.. Example, distance between the north star and the horizon is you degree of latitude. If the earth was flat, the star would be at the same place no matter where you are. Not criticizing you for your beliefs at all, just the way I look at it


Yep I sailed off the edge when I was in the Navy. This argument is a wedge that the wicked one devised to divide Christians and nothing more.
I'm more concerned with letting the Lord show me the way than worrying if the earth is flat or not. Have a nice day.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Duckchasr said:


> Yep I sailed off the edge when I was in the Navy. This argument is a wedge that the wicked one devised to divide Christians and nothing more.
> I'm more concerned with letting the Lord show me the way than worrying if the earth is flat or not. Have a nice day.


Absoulutly.


----------



## KeeperTX

Here is some flat earth truth that can't be debunked.


----------



## BATWING

WOW you actually took the time to sit through that? LOL


----------



## KeeperTX

BATWING said:


> WOW you actually took the time to sit through that? LOL


WOW you actually took the time to post this ^^^? LOL


----------



## KeeperTX

This guy makes a lot of sense for anybody who questions the globe earth theory that we've been taught all of our lives.


----------



## KeeperTX

Josh Tolley also made some great points on this topic.


----------



## Stuart

So during a lunar eclipse how come the shadow that is cast on the moon by the earth is curved and not a straight line?

Or when at sea and you observe a ship coming over the horizon you will see the top of the mast first and not the entire ship. If the earth is flat wouldn't you be able to see the entire ship from the water line to the top of the mast?


----------



## atcfisherman

Duckchasr said:


> Yep I sailed off the edge when I was in the Navy. This argument is a wedge that the wicked one devised to divide Christians and nothing more.
> I'm more concerned with letting the Lord show me the way than worrying if the earth is flat or not. Have a nice day.


Yep!!! Anyone can believe what they want and I'm ok with that. The problem here is causing unbelievers to stumble with unscientific belief. This thread is exactly why I stopped posting or reading Food For The Soul.

Remember, Jesus said many will be deceived in the last days. He wasn't just talking about the gospel.


----------



## Stuart

Pillars? And you take that to mean literal, structural pillars? 

Christ is referred to as a cornerstone in the Bible, but I reckon he is not literally made of granite. 

Context, context, context.


----------



## KeeperTX

Stuart said:


> So during a lunar eclipse how come the shadow that is cast on the moon by the earth is curved and not a straight line?
> 
> Or when at sea and you observe a ship coming over the horizon you will see the top of the mast first and not the entire ship. If the earth is flat wouldn't you be able to see the entire ship from the water line to the top of the mast?


All of these questions have been addressed. You just have to do your own research. If there was a curvature there is absolutely no way that the Statue of Liberty would be visible from 60 miles away with a telescope.

Both the globe & flat earth are theories that can't be proven 100%.


----------



## KeeperTX

atcfisherman said:


> Yep!!! Anyone can believe what they want and I'm ok with that. The problem here is causing unbelievers to stumble with unscientific belief. This thread is exactly why I stopped posting or reading Food For The Soul.
> 
> Remember, Jesus said many will be deceived in the last days. He wasn't just talking about the gospel.


Scientific? You do realize that science has changed right? And it keeps changing. Unlike the word of God which never changes.

Believe me, there are way more Christians stumbling because their own supposed brothers & sisters put up walls because they belong to a different church or denomination.

The flat earth actually makes more sense and clearly points to a creator. Instead of the great deception that's called the Big Bang.

As children of God we should seek out the truth and expose the lies of the evil one.


----------



## Duckchasr

KeeperTX said:


> Scientific? You do realize that science has changed right? And it keeps changing. Unlike the word of God which never changes.
> 
> Believe me, there are way more Christians stumbling because their own supposed brothers & sisters put up walls because they belong to a different church or denomination.
> 
> The flat earth actually makes more sense and clearly points to a creator. Instead of the great deception that's called the Big Bang.
> 
> As children of God we should seek out the truth and expose the lies of the evil one.


On that I can agree. On the other it's just a scientist's opinion I have sailed the Pacific Ocean and seen what the cut and paste at the bottom says. When you are accustom to seeing ships come up over the horizon it's not even an argument of a spherical earth. I believe God made the earth! Whether it's round like I think or flat like you think it's not going to affect my Salvation one way or the other.

Excerpt from:http://dinodiver.com

How Far Can You See?
Periodically someone calls me from a condominium on the beach, asking how far out on the Gulf Stream they can see a ship. And thereby hangs a tale!
The distance at which one can detect an object is directly related to the curvature of the earth. Even â€œFlatlandersâ€ find it hard to explain why a ship, well offshore, appears to have no hull; only kingposts, wheelhouse and smokestacks. As the old salts say, â€œSheâ€™s hull down,â€ that is, over the horizon.


----------



## KeeperTX

Thanks for your informative post Duckchasr. I agree with you brother that this should not affect our salvation at all. It's sort of like politics. Christians come in all different shapes & sizes but one thing is we all believe in Jesus Christ.


----------



## CTone

I say that anyone who believes the earth is flat is straight up ignorant. Anyone who considers that the round earth is a "theory" is ignorant. I also assert that that anyone who questions the obvious because of a 1900 year old book, that has no original prominence is also ignorant.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> I say that anyone who believes the earth is flat is straight up ignorant. Anyone who considers that the round earth is a "theory" is ignorant. I also assert that that anyone who questions the obvious because of a 1900 year old book, that has no original prominence is also ignorant.


Then in your opinion I'm ignorant.


----------



## CTone

It is really not your fault. You were raised in an environment that substituted cultural ideas, traditions and family history for truth. I was raised in a similar situation. Raised in the catholic tradition I never questioned my parents, teachers, clergy with regards to the concepts that troubled my psyche. After years of ignoring the obvious blunders of the leadership of this religion, I learned to question everything, removing myself and my family away from the lies, unfathomable promises, and ridiculous claims of all religions. The freedom I now enjoy is more of comfort the the unfulfilled promises of any trivial religious diatribe. I seek now to bring true enlightenment to my small corner of the world by installing skepticism and enlightenment. I enjoy reading about the cosmos, archeology, and nature sciences, instead of spending wasted hours studying fiction and folk tales meant to suppress the ignorant masses. Join me.


----------



## KeeperTX

In some ways we are so much alike. I grew up in Christian church and now am skeptical of most of them. There are very few who actually preach the truth. I do believe in Jesus and his teachings. Yet man has turned Christianity into a business and it sure pays well. But there are some who are not in it for money, but simply to glorify God. Jesus is the way, the truth, and the life - join me.


----------



## CTone

I can't glorify something that doesn't exist. Jesus is not or has never been anything other than a myth, not unlike many myths before him. The son of god myth has been around long before the time of Jesus. This and many other myths are based on the human beings worship of the sun.


----------



## KeeperTX

CTone said:


> I can't glorify something that doesn't exist. Jesus is not or has never been anything other than a myth, not unlike many myths before him. The son of god myth has been around long before the time of Jesus. This and many other myths are based on the human beings worship of the sun.


How can you believe this to be absolute truth?


----------



## dk2429

Man this thread came up again?

If it was flat, you wouldn't see the ships you see standing on the beach disappear after some time. If it was flat, you'd probably be able to see Mexico over the horizon (to a certain extent.)

But hey, like I said, you have your opinion, I have mine. That's one of the great things about living in our country, we are free to say/think what we want.


----------



## dk2429

CTone said:


> I can't glorify something that doesn't exist. Jesus is not or has never been anything other than a myth, not unlike many myths before him. The son of god myth has been around long before the time of Jesus. This and many other myths are based on the human beings worship of the sun.


You have the right to believe what you want, but I'll tell anybody from personal experience, good Lord blesses me each and everyday in front of my own eyes. I'll admit, and I'd be willing to bet I speak for other christians as well.. There are times I have begun to lose faith in his existence.. But by God, 10 minutes after I think about that, in some way or fashion, he always throw me a wake up call. It's like almost he is physically there, hand on my shoulder, telling me he's here. Like I said, I respect your opinion, but I'll tell anybody from my experience, he's here. All I can say is I wouldn't be where I am today without the amazing things good Lord decided to bless me with even though I don't deserve it.

Romans 10:13 for, â€œEveryone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.â€ I can by all means verify that as a true statement


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

dk2429 said:


> You have the right to believe what you want, but I'll tell anybody from personal experience, good Lord blesses me each and everyday in front of my own eyes. I'll admit, and I'd be willing to bet I speak for other christians as well.. There are times I have begun to lose faith in his existence.. But by God, 10 minutes after I think about that, in some way or fashion, he always throw me a wake up call. It's like almost he is physically there, hand on my shoulder, telling me he's here. Like I said, I respect your opinion, but I'll tell anybody from my experience, he's here. All I can say is I wouldn't be where I am today without the amazing things good Lord decided to bless me with even though I don't deserve it


Well said Sir.


----------



## CTone

Personal anecdotes cannot be confirmed as any truth.


----------



## Duckchasr

CTone said:


> Personal anecdotes cannot be confirmed as any truth.


I'm sorry you had a bad "RELIGIOUS" experience. I believe in a personal relationship with the Lord therefore I have personal anecdotes that only happen to me whereas my personal testimony comes. You have to receive Jesus in your heart to be able to see for yourself what He can do in your life when you decide to follow Him. I would like to ask if you're an unbeliever why in the world would you be looking in the Food For The Soul Board? Maybe God working in a mysterious way? Oh and the earth is round in my eyes!

*1 Corinthians 2:14* - But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know [them], because they are spiritually discerned.

*Proverbs 1:7* - The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of knowledge: [but] fools despise wisdom and instruction.

*Psalms 118:8* - [It is] better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man.


----------



## CTone

I didn't have a bad experience, and I never mentioned I did.. I just realized that the whole thing is BS. I wonder if you would have the same belief system if you were born in India, China, or Saudi Arabia. If religious beliefs are based on geography then how could they be true?


----------



## Duckchasr

CTone said:


> I didn't have a bad experience, and I never mentioned I did.. I just realized that the whole thing is BS. I wonder if you would have the same belief system if you were born in India, China, or Saudi Arabia. If religious beliefs are based on geography then how could they be true?


It's possible I recon. The following goes to show that religious beliefs are not always based on geography.
So my question to you is why are you posting on the Food For The Soul Forum if Christianity offends you?

Christianity is India's third-largest religion according to the census of 2011, with approximately 27.8 million followers, constituting 2.3 percent of India's population.
However, with an annual growth rate of nearly 4%, Christianity is by far the fastest-growing of all major religions in India.

China's Protestant community, which had just one million members in 1949, has already overtaken those of countries more commonly associated with an evangelical boom. In 2010 there were more than 58 million Protestants in China compared to 40 million in Brazil and 36 million in South Africa, according to the Pew Research Centre's Forum on Religion and Public Life.

Accurate religious demographics are difficult to obtain in Saudi Arabia[1] but while all citizens are considered Muslims by the state, there are believed to be at least 1.5 - 2 million Christians living in the country.
The percentage of Saudi Arabian citizens who are Christians is officially zero, as Saudi Arabia forbids religious conversion from Islam (Apostasy) and punishes it by death (Capital punishment in Saudi Arabia). A 2015 study estimates 60,000 Muslims converted to Christianity in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## KeeperTX

Duckchasr said:


> So my question to you is why are you posting on the Food For The Soul Forum if Christianity offends you?


I don't think Christianity offends him. He just came to a different conclusion than we did. Food for the soul is for everybody. Even inquiring minds. I actually encourage people to ask questions about their own beliefs.


----------



## BaffinCaptain2

This is quite comical. Ignore the real questions people are asking, and focus on spouting off how much faith you have in the Bible. No one is questioning if you believe in Christianity or not. But if you read through this thread. There are some very reasonable questions people are asking. That you seam to just skip over and ignore. You say there is no way to prove either side 100%. But post YouTube videos as if it's fact or foodfor thought. If you want to get down to it, you said yourself the Bible states men's hearts are filled with evil? Correct? BUT, Who put pen to paper and actually wrote the Bible? The "evil hearted" men. Now what percentage of men are known to have lied in their lifetime?99.99% Now how many different men worked together to compile the scriptures that make up the Bible? For someone who won't entertain the FACT that the earth is round because it can't be proved to 100% certaintity, you sure don't have a problem defending evil hearted lying men who wrote a book together and called it the word of god. You claim to be Christian, but the only people I have ever met with such a "open mind" to all possibilities being possible, tend to be atheist philosophers. But then the next minute be as close minded as a southern baptist when it seems to work in your best interest for the sake of argument. 

There's some real food for thought bud. ^


----------



## tngbmt

do i need to step in here or should i let one of y'all handle this? 

we're not trying to convert ya. if you are posting here, then you are still trying to convince yourself that you are correct and religions are for fools. we fools are convinced that we are saved and that is very important to us. now, if you want us to convert you then i'm sure there will be a chorus here and in heaven that will chime in. 
may His peace be with you


----------



## KeeperTX

tngbmt said:


> do i need to step in here or should i let one of y'all handle this?
> 
> we're not trying to convert ya. if you are posting here, then you are still trying to convince yourself that you are correct and religions are for fools. we fools are convinced that we are saved and that is very important to us. now, if you want us to convert you then i'm sure there will be a chorus here and in heaven that will chime in.
> may His peace be with you


All I can add to that is Amen & God is good.


----------



## tngbmt

i like open-mindedness. if someone introduces himself as an atheist, i would gladly shake their hand. why? from the AA,


> Being an atheist doesnâ€™t mean youâ€™re sure about every theological question, have answers to the way the world was created, or how evolution works. It just means that the assertion that gods exist has left you unconvinced.


 another written 4th BCE,


> When they know that they don't know, people can find their own way. If you want to know me, look inside your own heart.


 i'll start some here ..

man is in a constant struggle between right and wrong, good and evil. if you ask what makes this book special, it is the work written from the hearts of man. it shows the imperfections and give answers to questions, valid then, still apply now. the OT has often been called the keys. it's man's observation of god's work and the consequences of man's decisions. the fall of man, from adam, david, jonah to you & i, show a pattern of disobedience that we know in our heart is wrong. we dont need scripture to tell us it's wrong. we need it to tell us how to reconcile with the law that is written in our heart.


----------



## Duckchasr

FIFY



KeeperTX said:


> All I can add to that is Amen & God is good All The Time.


----------



## KeeperTX

Duckchasr said:


> FIFY
> 
> 
> 
> KeeperTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can add to that is Amen & God is good All The Time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So true my brother.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillieT

KeeperTX said:


> Could it be that we have been lied to all of our lives? Clearly the Bible implies that the earth is flat, on pillars, and doesn't move. Yet science has been telling us different. I know when presented with this information, people's first reaction is to laugh & point fingers and label the person asking the question as a "conspiracy theorist".
> 
> But think about it for a minute. If science is right then it is easier to push evolution. It's also easier to convince people that there is no God. My faith is in God and the Bible.


Where does the Bible imply that the earth is flat? Isa. 40:22 talks about the circle of the earth, indicating the earth is a sphere, which is scientifically accurate.


----------



## atcfisherman

WillieT said:


> Where does the Bible imply that the earth is flat? Isa. 40:22 talks about the circle of the earth, indicating the earth is a sphere, which is scientifically accurate.


I was hoping this thread had died. You will not convince him. And when nonbelievers see this, it gives them more reason to doubt as did one of my atheist coworkers.


----------



## WillieT

This is a very strange thread


----------

